# I&D Definitions



## btadlock1 (Nov 2, 2011)

I was asked by one of our clinic managers, if I could find a clear cut explanation of the difference between "Simple" and "Complicated", for the purpose of distinguishing 10060 from 10061, and I thought I'd check here first...

I know that multiple abcesses qualify as complicated, but what kind of things would make a single abcess 'complicated', as opposed to 'simple'? I didn't find much in the guidelines about it...

Also, any thoughts on how to report the I&D if they do a culture on the contents, and send it to pathology? Still an I&D with a separate lab code, or is the culture/path included? _Or_ does it become something else (eg, another procedure altogether) when the stuff being drained is analyzed? This is the one place in the book that there's not much guidance given, so I'm not sure where to start...

Hope that made sense...Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## ajs (Nov 2, 2011)

btadlock1 said:


> I was asked by one of our clinic managers, if I could find a clear cut explanation of the difference between "Simple" and "Complicated", for the purpose of distinguishing 10060 from 10061, and I thought I'd check here first...
> 
> I know that multiple abcesses qualify as complicated, but what kind of things would make a single abcess 'complicated', as opposed to 'simple'? I didn't find much in the guidelines about it...
> 
> ...



The only thing I could find that differentiated the two is this statement in the description in Encoder Pro "Complex or multiple cysts may require surgical closure at a later date."  I guess the provider makes the distinction whether it is simple or complicated.  Of course if there is more than one cyst it becomes complicated.

As to culturing the contents, the providers I have worked with generally will send a culture if the contents look suspicious for infection, or if they just want to be sure it is clear.  I don't believe that changes the procedure, just means the lab can bill for culturing the sample.

That is all I have to offer!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 4, 2011)

*Per Comprehensive Specialty Guide*

Per my Contexo Media Illustrated Coding & Billing for General Surgery ...  (expert edition, 2011)
"Use 10061 for incision and drainage of a copmlicated or multiple abscesses. Complicated abscesses require *placement of drain or packing*.  (emphasis added by FTB)

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## btadlock1 (Nov 4, 2011)

FTessaBartels said:


> Per my Contexo Media Illustrated Coding & Billing for General Surgery ...  (expert edition, 2011)
> "Use 10061 for incision and drainage of a copmlicated or multiple abscesses. Complicated abscesses require *placement of drain or packing*.  (emphasis added by FTB)
> 
> Hope that helps.
> ...



Excellent - thank you both!


----------



## donnajrichmond (Nov 4, 2011)

CPT Assistant (Dec 2006) said that "choice of code is at the physician's discretion, based on the level of difficulty involved in the incision and drainage procedure".  Your physician should document whether it was simple or complicated.


----------



## btadlock1 (Nov 4, 2011)

donnajrichmond said:


> CPT Assistant (Dec 2006) said that "choice of code is at the physician's discretion, based on the level of difficulty involved in the incision and drainage procedure".  Your physician should document whether it was simple or complicated.



Unfortunately, they were the one needing to know! 
I think they have a good idea of what they feel is simple or complicated, but they were unsure of how it's viewed from an 'official' standpoint - I'm glad they asked for clarification, really, just because it's easier to set boundaries, than leave things open to interpretation - especially when you've got as many providers as we do. 

I've learned that _some_ providers' descriptions of their work, are pretty spot-on with CPT/ICD-9/CMS/etc. code descriptions and rules, but others...not so much - and there's no telling which way the estimate might go. Too low, and they lose out on reimbursement, but too high, and it's a compliance risk - taking the guesswork our makes it easier on *me*, at least! I appreciate the insight - it gives them some room to go for the higher code, in the event that they encounter a really complex I&D, that for whatever reason, may not require a drain or packing. Thanks!


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Nov 6, 2011)

Brandi,
This is what I would expect to see in the documentation of a 60:
Single, Small or Small Localized Collection, opened, drained, irrigated, left open or no packing. Dressed. Released.

This is what I would expect to see in the documentation for a 61:
Single or Multiple, opened, drained, irrigated, probed to remove\break-up or dislodge purulent. Dressed. Return in xx for packing or drain insertion.

I would allow a 61 if the physician does anything other than open, drain, irrigate. _Especially_ if they intend the pt to return for packing or drain insertion. The physicians I work for will not insert a drain on the same day. And everything is sent to path irregardless.

Hope this helps.
P.


----------



## btadlock1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Oceanlivin said:


> Brandi,
> This is what I would expect to see in the documentation of a 60:
> Single, Small or Small Localized Collection, opened, drained, irrigated, left open or no packing. Dressed. Released.
> 
> ...



That's great, too! You guys are awesome!


----------

